# Jose L. Piedra (Cuba) Cazadore Cigar Review - My all day cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good flavour, amazing price - quality relation

Read the full review here: Jose L. Piedra (Cuba) Cazadore Cigar Review - My all day cigar


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Agreed! This cigar takes some hits but I love em because they provide a great taste at a great price point. How can you go wrong?*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to bad talk them a lot. But thanks to a good friend i was reintroduced to them. You honestly can't beat them for the money.


----------

